# 1967 GTO Oil Sending Unit



## Wyatt318 (Mar 9, 2020)

Can you get a better oil pressure reading if you install a 90 degree brass fitting between the oil filter adapter and the sending unit?
It would make the sending unit vertical instead of horizontal.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

I don't see it making it any more accurate, or less accurate for that matter. My '67 does not have a 90° elbow, but my '72 does (not a stock configuration) because it made the line lay better for me. Both oil pressure gages read just fine.


----------



## sosscottsoldstuff (12 mo ago)

no I dont think it would
but
if your having issues ,,, a correct dending unit for the gauge package would be my first purchase


https://www.lectriclimited.com/vehiclesearch/result/index/year/117/make/20/model/53


or
a mechanical gauge /// style with the clear tube line 
just for verification
possible lazy oil gauge in the dash also from age ...
send to Pete Serio for repair

Scott


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Wyatt318 said:


> Can you get a better oil pressure reading if you install a 90 degree brass fitting between the oil filter adapter and the sending unit?
> It would make the sending unit vertical instead of horizontal.


The adapter would not affect the reading due to the properties of hydraulic fluids/pressures. So if this is needed for clearance issues, do it. If it is because of oil pressure readings/fluctuations, then it is something else.

To get a more accurate reading of the engine's oil pressure, there is a oil passage that is plugged off next to the distributor. The plug can be removed (generally, but it may not after all these years) and a manual gauge/line connected to it without disturbing the factory set-up at the filter. The pressure reading will be a few pounds lower at that port, but you can measure it against the filter sending unit/factory gauge.

If the sending unit has been replaced, may of the aftermarket sending units will affect the factory gauge readings because they are not matched. Several complaints of this happening is what comes of the aftermarket sending units. Of course, the gauge can be old and off. Very important to also have a good ground on the engine/frame/body which can affect electrical items.

As noted, Pete Serio is well know for fixing/rebuilding/restoring Pontiac gauges and he can also calibrate the gauge with a sending unit so you know they work together and will give accurate readings. Do a web search and you should find him.


----------

